# Popped a limit last night



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Took my little 14' jon out to San Luis Pass last night and beached it in the middle of the bay at Bird Island. 

Fish everywhere, could had limited out in 15 minutes but the gigging has been so good that I am only taking the ones that to me, would look good on the filet table.

Long story short...10 fish limit. All fish between 18 and 21 inches.

Hope you all are doing good in the great state of Florida.










This picture could make anyone look good.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man good job.......thanks for the pictures......


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job. Are you using a single prong gig? It's hard to see the holes in your fish.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Ah yeah, good job, thanks men.

Here lately I have been using a small jon to get me to honey holes that can't be reached by the drive up crowds. Once I get to a good sand bar I get out of the boat and walk the area with a aluminum shaft, 2 prong barbless gig. Stabs are perfect head shots in the gill plate. I then have to reach down and slide a hand under the fish and then lift him into the ice chest that I tow behind me, makes the beer cans a little slimey and seems to impart a distint flavor on the rim of the beer.

These are gigged fish but the small, thin, barbless prongs don't leave much damage to see once they are pulled out of the fish.

When gigging from a boat I am using a 9' foot, 3 prong sea striker

Also, on another note. These Texas fish are laying up in water as little as 5-10", extremely shallow. I only picked up a few that where in water over 10" deep.

I have onceseen a keeper flounder so shallow that as the small ripple waves moved back an forth against the shore, it would expose the flounders back out of the water.

Lots of sea nettles in the water last night!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess!!! looks like you had a great time!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

There'll be some good fillets out of that batch for sure! Great report!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones!!:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, nice box of Flounder. Congrats


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I havent fish there in a very long time , Dad use to take us there when we were young, sometimes i miss liveing in Texas...


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Good mess of fish congrats :clap


----------

